# outing a troll?? Kazama



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

@Kazama ...... i am officially calling you out as a troll, unless you tell me your full name as i have found the owner of your 'avi' pic..... and by owner i mean the guy whos actualk body it is..... and dont say youve never said it is you because you did you talked absolute bollocks telling me that you got that ripped for a lad holiday....



moron.

i actually thought it was you.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hmmmm this should escalate quite quickly  But iv seen alot he`s posts & i do believe that you are right.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

IN!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

IN!!!!

This should be entertaining


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

IN!!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm confused why anyone would do this... Lame


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> @Kazama ...... i am officially calling you out as a troll, unless you tell me your full name as i have found the owner of your 'avi' pic..... and by owner i mean the guy whos actualk body it is..... *and dont say youve never said it is you because you did* you talked absolute bollocks telling me that you got that ripped for a lad holiday....
> 
> View attachment 107815
> 
> ...


 @Kazama

I remember it too, yes sir I do!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

basstard had my eyes out hasnt he!!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OrganicSteel said:


> I'm confused why anyone would do this... Lame


Creating a second life on the net cause their real life sucks so hard that they feel they need to do so.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

He did say it, I was telling him there was no way he was sub 10% in what was his avi

He then changed it to this!

How did you find out @RascaL18


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

that pic is nearly contest ripped so i dont think anyone would go to that kinda trouble for a lads holiday.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@Hotdog147 remembers it too @Kazama.....

What do you have to say for yourself now broski????


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> Creating a second life on the net cause their real life sucks so hard that they feel they need to do so.


But what could possibly gained from this? It's pointless.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> He did say it, I was telling him there was no way he was sub 10% in what was his avi
> 
> He then changed it to this!
> 
> How did you find out @RascaL18


theres a page on facebook and it was this picture and in the comments a guy has been asking why they never asked permission to use his photos.

i dotn want to say too much incase he finds it and tells me his name is this guys...... but i know he wont cos the guys not even english the dickhead


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> But what could possibly gained from this? It's pointless.


Remember TS23 :lol: ?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Remember TS23 :lol: ?


Haha. Fair enough. Some people are just loopy.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Seriously, why do ppl come on here and bull$hit?!

Wtf do they achieve by it? Very sad really


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

good work rascal :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

sad low lifes, i actually feel sorry for people like this


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

OrganicSteel said:


> But what could possibly gained from this? It's pointless.


they gain a false sense of security self esteem from people believing what they post & say. They get their daily fix that way.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

A lot of effort to get p1ssed and catch an std or two over a couple of weeks abroad lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

*what a actual dousche...... you make me so mad kazama* :crying:



Kazama said:


> Had a convo with my training partner and he says remembers me being about %6 in that picture.
> 
> I'm on cycle, I blast and cruise, was looking for advise as in maybe 100g protein per meal ? How to increase my food intake as In finding it hard to eat the amount I'm eating now...


post #3

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/206654-bulking-year-help.html


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

@Kazama come at me brahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Recent shot of Kazama posting on UK Muscle:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Recent shot of Kazama posting on UK Muscle:


His bulk went well


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/206369-help-looking-lose-fat-but-keep-muscle.html

scan through


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

Worried someone will call me out now. I admit it, my avi isn't me


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

aww i made him red :whistling:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

AlwaysANewb said:


> Worried someone will call me out now. I admit it, my avi isn't me


its not acceptable, but i admire you honesty, had me fooled for a moment...... i was about to ask for a autograph and ask how robotnic is


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> its not acceptable, but i admire you honesty, had me fooled for a moment...... i was about to ask for a autograph and ask how robotnic is


He's still on his bulk cycle and is pretty much in one long constant roid rage, the pr1ck.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

AlwaysANewb said:


> He's still on his bulk cycle.


bat fasterd. hows tails?


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> bat fasterd. hows tails?


Doin well, we're still fvcking.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

AlwaysANewb said:


> Doin well, we're still fvcking.


ginger little ****. any ways thats beside the point @Kazama your a bellend!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> [MENTION=78480]
> 
> View attachment 107815


If you google search that image it's all over the internet. Some fella on bb.com has it on his profile (might not be him either!).


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

MrLulz said:


> If you google search that image it's all over the internet. Some fella on bb.com has it on his profile (might not be him either!).


thats fair enough but this dousche claimed it was him, and apparently his training partner remembers when he was that ripped.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

In for the reply that will probably never come


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> thats fair enough but this dousche claimed it was him, and apparently his training partner remembers when he was that ripped.


I'm agreeing with you that it's very unlikely him!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

MrLulz said:


> I'm agreeing with you that it's very unlikely him!


ahh fair enough!! i was about to do a search for your pic and out you for not being your avi too!!!!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Very sad but these kind of cnuts are everywhere.

Had a lad in school insist he had lord of the rings 4 on dvd at home.

He was a cnut


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

But why do some people go to such extreme lengths with their bs, do they somehow beleive it?

@Bashy morning bud!


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Blaggers do my head in! Whats the need!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

The guy in that pic does look amazing!

Nohomo 

@RascaL18 I think he said he had an Audi too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I feel I need to reiterate that my avi is actually me. No, really!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

chilli said:


> I feel I need to reiterate that my avi is actually me. No, really!


My avi isn't me, I'll admit it now. But my log has real photos. Promise


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Very sad that this happens,

I had a nightmare once that I was the only real person on here and you were all just made up by some fat slob that was running the whole site :lol: ...... this is a really BB forum isn't it ?

thats not me by the way


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

*wants to be so good no-one believes my avi is me* :sad:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ironically l had the OP down for a troll, go figure.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Ironically l had the OP down for a troll, go figure.


It got me when I saw his post other day about working in a factory and no time to eat just time to drink a shake! And I KNOW you can't get like that off just shakes and no foods!

Plus... That effort for a lad holiday and talking so calmly about it...... That's some time and effort. The actual guy competes at that condition! Not to go pull drunken fadge in shagamuff


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Ironically l had the OP down for a troll, go figure.


In fact... I misread that.... Me a troll??? Why???


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

the need for acceptance, but no sympathy from me, i dont suppose you will ever get an answer from this guy, seems people get found out and vanish, maybe come back on a new handle


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> It got me when I saw his post other day about working in a factory and no time to eat just time to drink a shake! And I KNOW you can't get like that off just shakes and no foods!
> 
> Plus... That effort for a lad holiday and talking so calmly about it...... That's some time and effort. The actual guy competes at that condition! Not to go pull drunken fadge in shagamuff


Liam0810 got in not to far off nick for his lads holiday and never really bigged himself up so it does happen.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> In fact... I misread that.... Me a troll??? Why???


Possiibly down to the amount of " funny " posts you put all over the place and rarely just give a reasoned / normal answer.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Liam0810 got in not to far off nick for his lads holiday and never really bigged himself up so it does happen.


He was just making out he was just training and accidentally ended up ripped to shiit though.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Creating a second life on the net cause their real life sucks so hard that they feel they need to do so.


fckin ell mate pot kettle!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> He was just making out he was just training and accidentally ended up ripped to shiit though.


I neither know nor care TBH mate, if he is a troll then he's been rumbled as many many do on here.

Its one of the things on forums, you can be somethning your not.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Possiibly down to the amount of " funny " posts you put all over the place and rarely just give a reasoned / normal answer.


I just like having a laugh and a crack with people... I don't see a massive hate crowd following me round. And if I see posts where I can help, I do so, if I see a post where people are having a bit of banter I join in, being joined up for 4years+ is a long time to be a troll....


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I just want you bitches to know that's not me in my avatar either.

I've felt really guilty keeping up the pretence of being a small nerd but now it's time to come clean, own up and post a real photo of me:










I hope you can all forgive me for my past indiscretions.

P.S. I will also fight anyone who says that photo's not me and give them my mobile phone number so that they can ring me to arrange a good scrap.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> P.S. I will also fight anyone who says that photo's not me and give them my mobile phone number so that they can ring me to arrange a good scrap.


MacUK said this to me once


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I must say, there's been a few lively threads round here lately!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

chilli said:


> I must say, there's been a few lively threads round here lately!


Not just lately, I'm currently on page 12 of the Jodie marsh thread.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mez said:


> Not just lately, I'm currently on page 12 of the Jodie marsh thread.


oldie but goldie


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mez said:


> Not just lately, I'm currently on page 12 of the Jodie marsh thread.


link?

I think we need one thread called "EPIC UKM THREADS".... with links to all those that we know and love

gymgym

noaudi

noaudi2

infernal

the fight one from the other night

this jodie marsh that i havent read

sure theres many more


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> link?
> 
> I think we need one thread called "EPIC UKM THREADS".... with links to all those that we know and love
> 
> ...


Great idea!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> link?
> 
> I think we need one thread called "EPIC UKM THREADS".... with links to all those that we know and love
> 
> ...


Oh really ? And outing me for stupid thread iv made last year will serve what purpose other then humiliation ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There have been 2 beauties over christmas you seem to forget.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988:3833148 said:


> Oh really ? And outing me for stupid thread iv made last year will serve what purpose other then humiliation ?


Your thread was deleted so what you worrying about ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> There have been 2 beauties over christmas you seem to forget.


Ah true true yeah they were deleted thats true but i am really ashamed of them though.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Is this the guy who had the Simba Lion King Avi at some point?

I kind of feel inspired to get my gunt out for the lads out now :lol: !!


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

i think the one that involves Rats, dipdopdabs (or whatever her name be) rat, a make believe girl friend, awsome outfits whilst holding a hammer, flrting and abuse and one hell of a dickhead

my fav


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

wow alot or drama for 1st thing in the morning

Where is this guy, I wanna see what he has to say :death:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> But why do some people go to such extreme lengths with their bs, do they somehow beleive it?
> 
> @Bashy morning bud!


I honestly believe that people get to a stage where they believe their own BS. I meet walts on a weekly basis unfortunately and it's not restricted to the internet. I think they do it because they then expect acknowledgement from the peers and those above them and a bit of an ego massage from those below. I had this security guard the other day tell me about how he used to be a black belt in Karate. All fvcking day he was going on. Kept coming out with questions like "so what's your style", "how do you fight", like I'm sort of fvcking street brawler! I'm pretty sure he just wanted me to say "oh you must be fvcking nails, I think I'd like you on my team Mr ninja". It's the same on here with the physiques. The guy that's been outed here, how many times has someone complimented the physique in his avi? I bet a fair few times, and let's be honest everyone loves an ego massage sometimes! It's some that some seek it more than others, and it seems a growing number NEED it more than others!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i bet he is really Jimmy Saville trying to get you all round his house naked

hashtag he's not dead hashtag fix it for me Jimbo


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i bet he is really Jimmy Saville trying to get you all round his house naked
> 
> hashtag he's not dead hashtag fix it for me Jimbo


or not


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mez said:


> My avi isn't me, I'll admit it now. But my log has real photos. Promise


well mine's me. may change it though, as people keep saying it's really Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

What sad lives some people must lead.


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> that pic is nearly contest ripped so i dont think anyone would go to that kinda trouble for a lads holiday.


i tried last year, just for the hell of it  my life is boring hahaha


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

maybe he put it up because one day it will give him more motivation to become that physique so he is more believable so its not such a lie anymore what he really looks like.

ive had my avi up a few times, believe me, noone has any doubt its me or any reason to lol


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Kazama has asked me to pass on this message, sorry i cant make it to this thread but you are all a bunch of hateful c*nts and he hopes each of you doubting f*cks drop a 10kg weight on your little toes!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR l only believe the avi's of the people l have met in real life, it just saves any eliment of doubt.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@mikep81

Poor things need counselling...or just to grow up a bit! Am fascinated by the walts you've mentioned, they must really amuse you. :lol:

Knew a guy long time ago & he was always coming out with stories; how he was filming with some wildlife bloke in Oxford in sth america, paragliding & loads of stuff.

But I really liked him was an ok kind of bloke, & it embarrassed me somewhat, he didn't need to lie as people accepted him as he was.

He seemed 'normal' if you know what I mean, & the tales just made others dislike him.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Pics or nomuscle


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What have I missed? Has he tried to defend himself yet!?

Oh and who is the guy in the pic.. Full name and location please


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

i need to confess. I am not a bag of whey


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> i need to confess. I am not a bag of whey


Shiit like this I don't understand.... Why did you lie and portray yourself as a bag of whey, the name suggests the same too...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Shiit like this I don't understand.... Why did you lie and portray yourself as a bag of whey, the name suggests the same too...


I am sorry, some days i just wish I was.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Anybody here seen the movie "Catfish" ? It's a documentary about a dude who falls in love with a girl online and visits her to find she isn't who he thought she was. Strange movie.

It's terrifying the lengths people go to sting others along.

It's a good job the OP caught this scam artist before someone here fell in love with Kazama and something similar happend. lol


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> What have I missed? Has he tried to defend himself yet!?
> 
> Oh and who is the guy in the pic.. Full name and location please


 Haha ill reveal all when kazama reveals.. But just something to think about in the meantime... Why is his head cut out.... I know why..


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

annoying when people use photos of other people in their avi. Still, that's the internet for you., my avi is Jessica alba on the tranny forum...


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

My avi is me.

What the feck does avi stand for (mean) any way ???

What is the point in pretending and lifting someone elses pic and claiming as your own is just so very sad ...


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> link?
> 
> I think we need one thread called "EPIC UKM THREADS".... with links to all those that we know and love
> 
> ...


Can't link (I don't know how to anyway) I'm on my phone. Just search Jodie marsh and its the one with 000's of posts.


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA This was a good read..

Whata douche!!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh really ? And outing me for stupid thread iv made last year will serve what purpose other then humiliation ?


Not outing you at all mate...

I don't want to start an argument about it or be nasty either.... but the fact is your thread is/was up there with the best BS threads ever seen on here, just 'cos its been deleted and you're still here doesn't make that any less true

respect to you for staying on the board and contributing as much as you do... it's not about trying to embarass or humiliate anyone.... we all make mistakes, it's the internets its not really very important... but it was and remains a funny thread

plus you did say the comment in this thread about lying which made me spit green tea at my computer screen mate


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Not outing you at all mate...
> 
> I don't want to start an argument about it or be nasty either.... but the fact is your thread is/was up there with the best BS threads ever seen on here, just 'cos its been deleted and you're still here doesn't make that any less true
> 
> ...


What was his thread about? I don't remember it


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

The avi is a guy called Josef Rakich. He's from New Zealand claims natty and has a cult like following similar to the unmentionable who now does his training in the big gym in the sky.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> FTR l only believe the avi's of the people l have met in real life, it just saves any eliment of doubt.


My avi is me unfortunately, don't see the need to pretend to be someone I'm not, I don't have the time or the memory to be someone else. :thumb:

A good liar needs a good memory, or sooner rather than later the sh1t will hit the fan. UK-M seems to have a knack for weeding out trolls.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> My avi is me.
> 
> What the feck does avi stand for (mean) any way ???
> 
> What is the point in pretending and lifting someone elses pic and claiming as your own is just so very sad ...


avatar mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Not outing you at all mate...
> 
> I don't want to start an argument about it or be nasty either.... but the fact is your thread is/was up there with the best BS threads ever seen on here, just 'cos its been deleted and you're still here doesn't make that any less true
> 
> ...


true true now that i look back it was kinda funny idk what went through my head with my thread or threads.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

chilli said:


> avatar mate


av·a·tar

/?av??tär/

Noun

1.A manifestation of a deity in bodily form on earth.

2.An incarnation, embodiment, or manifestation of a person or idea: "he set himself up as a new avatar of Arab radicalism".

Makes perfect sense :stuart:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Try this


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

latblaster said:


> @mikep81
> 
> Poor things need counselling...or just to grow up a bit! Am fascinated by the walts you've mentioned, they must really amuse you. :lol:
> 
> ...


correct me if im wrong but is that a blue footed boobie i see in your sig?


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> Possiibly down to the amount of " funny " posts you put all over the place and rarely just give a reasoned / normal answer.


hmmm, I think I might be guilty of making more funny posts rather than serious ones


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> FTR l only believe the avi's of the people l have met in real life, it just saves any eliment of doubt.


If I was gonna put up a fake avi, I'd actually put someone big up :laugh:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@Kazama


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Mish said:


> Try this


He was using pics of Rakich?

Pretty dumb as he's pretty well known over at bb.com :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I really don't see the need for folk who do this.

Hell i have a hard enough time posting an avi of myself up, as if it'll somehow make my opinion more valid just because im in reasonable nick.

Seen so many on here outed, you'd think they'd have learned by now.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> i need to confess. I am not a bag of whey


disappointed :thumbdown:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> i need to confess. I am not a bag of whey


if i asked you to change your username to reflect this fact, would you say 'no whey!!!'


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mish said:


> The avi is a guy called Josef Rakich. He's from New Zealand claims natty and has a cult like following similar to the unmentionable who now does his training in the big gym in the sky.


Its not actually him, the guy in kazama's photo is Artus shakur, search for him on facebook.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

latblaster said:


> @mikep81
> 
> Poor things need counselling...or just to grow up a bit! Am fascinated by the walts you've mentioned, they must really amuse you. :lol:
> 
> ...


Some are amusing, some are just a pain in the **** because they seem to forget that your there to do a Job and some are fvcking dangerous. I actually know two guys who have spoke so much BS that its gone beyond funny and my wife ( who works in mental health) thinks these two guys have severe mental conditions. I generally just switch off and let them bump their gums. A majority of the time they do no harm and I think they just want to feel like they've been a part of something bigger than they normally would have.

I met one guy once (security guard) who didn't say a word the whole two days we were at his hotel. When I rocked up and introduced myself and told him I had a client coming in his eyes lit up like a kid at Christmas. But he was fine, just seemed a little awe struck if you know what I mean. Anyway as he was keeping his head down we used him for a few errands which he was really keen for and that was that. 6 months later we crossed paths at a function and his mrs was there. He'd only gone home after that weekend and told his mrs that he was the "head bodyguard for some foreign royalty" and basically made out that he was Kevin Costner and Liam Neeson all rolled into one, haha!!

About your mates, I have a few friends who are the same. Talk to them about normal stuff and they're top blokes, start talking about work though and they're a fvcking nightmare. It just turns into a massive dick swinging contest between them which is a shame as they're both good blokes. Funny old world we live in!!


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Why bother lying youll get caught out sooner or later


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

<----- This is actually me.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Its not actually him, the guy in kazama's photo is Artus shakur, search for him on facebook.


I do beg your pardon


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

VeNuM said:


> <----- This is actually me.


Sexy beast


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> link?
> 
> I think we need one thread called "EPIC UKM THREADS".... with links to all those that we know and love
> 
> ...


This has been done already, lots if link on the 1st post of stupid threads.

In in general somewhere. No Audi and Jodie marsh is all in there iirc.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Dave 0511 said:


> Not outing you at all mate...
> 
> I don't want to start an argument about it or be nasty either.... but the fact is your thread is/was up there with the best BS threads ever seen on here, just 'cos its been deleted and you're still here doesn't make that any less true
> 
> ...


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/184553-ultimate-thread-fails-hall-fame.html


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

*Useful troll hunting tool:*

http://www.tineye.com

Save the pic in question, upload... and it will tell you where on the web that picture can be found.

Tried it with my avi, and you can see its pretty generic...

Obviously this only works if the image is in the public domain, eg. Not a private facebook photo.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Gymgym was real dont take that away from me,. his tails of bravery and fighting are legend he is reallll


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mish said:


> I do beg your pardon


Coming in here, throwing your 'facts' around ...... We should settle this in the cage, pm me your number and we will set up a fight and ill even let you wear a head guard!!!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Gymgym was real dont take that away from me,. his tails of bravery and fighting are legend he is reallll


Pity he never got his BSN sponsorship


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Coming in here, throwing your 'facts' around ...... We should settle this in the cage, pm me your number and we will set up a fight and ill even let you wear a head guard!!!


you need video crew right?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Gymgym was real dont take that away from me,. his tails of bravery and fighting are legend he is reallll


Still waiting for him to teach me how to kill a man


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Still waiting for him to teach me how to kill a man


didn he do it with his vice grip and power eyes?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

So someones been telling fibs on the tinternet, fcuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk really??


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Lawrence 82 said:


> you need video crew right?


Yeah! You got a camera?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lukeee said:


> So someones been telling fibs on the tinternet, fcuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk really??


Would you believe it?


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> i need to confess. I am not a bag of whey


Can bags of whey even lift? Do you even lift bro?


----------



## Lawrence 82 (Jun 1, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Yeah! You got a camera?


g2g. selling tickets is an option i think you should explore.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

AlwaysANewb said:


> Can bags of whey even lift? Do you even lift bro?
> 
> View attachment 107848


Dont understand this terminology do you want a lift somewhere is that it?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

RascaL18 said:


> Would you believe it?


i cant believe anyone gives a sh!te


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Dont understand this terminology do you want a lift somewhere is that it?


A lift to the GUM clinic if you don't mind my good man, I'd walk but yanno... leg day.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

AlwaysANewb said:


> A lift to the GUM clinic if you don't mind my good man, I'd walk but yanno... leg day.


leg day these words get stranger and stranger


----------



## AlwaysANewb (Dec 2, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> leg day these words get stranger and stranger


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

"ARE YOU TS, ARE YOU TS, ARE YOU TS23 IN DISGUISE, ARE YOU TS IN DISGUISE"


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> didn he do it with his vice grip and power eyes?


I'm not sure. I was captivated by his tales of single handedly managing club doors, as well as his dashing good looks and jet set life style. Of course, first class only.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Uk_mb said:


> MacUK said this to me once


Ahh mac 'the arms' UK.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I'm not sure. I was captivated by his tales of single handedly managing club doors, as well as his dashing good looks and jet set life style. Of course, first class only.


I heard it was his own private jet


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Someone please post a link to the gymgym one???


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

asc said:


> Someone please post a link to the gymgym one???


It's in the link I posted up the page.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> Yeah! You got a camera?


I'm a video editor. I'll cut it to make whichever one of you pays me the most look good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> I heard it was his own private jet


Lavishly decorated with the finest silk, and only rent boys as his crew. He would fly around the world, training only the elite whilst on weekends become the super doorman that everyone looked up too.

He stuck fear into the eyes of the young night clubbers as one fatal star from gymgym was enough to kill a man where he stood.

Think we're doing a good job here James mate.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> "ARE YOU TS, ARE YOU TS, ARE YOU TS23 IN DISGUISE, ARE YOU TS IN DISGUISE"


Shiit, did you make that up yourself? That's a good rap!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the second outing for this bad boy today... Sadly it's justified.


----------



## Kazama (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to bb.com this forum has gone down hill over the years not even a BB forum anymore more of a general forum for people to log on when their bored and talk sh1t...

There are only a handful of people on here in good condition compared to the amount of people who actually post on here.

Full of trolls and kids these days shame really.

I made account to see when my aviis obv not me how many pages we would get of pure sh1t...

I await my ban.... MacUK


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Kazama said:


> Welcome to bb.com this forum has gone down hill over the years not even a BB forum anymore more of a general forum for people to log on when their bored and talk sh1t...
> 
> There are only a handful of people on here in good condition compared to the amount of people who actually post on here.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kazama said:


> Welcome to bb.com this forum has gone down hill over the years not even a BB forum anymore more of a general forum for people to log on when their bored and talk sh1t...
> 
> There are only a handful of people on here in good condition compared to the amount of people who actually post on here.
> 
> ...


Of course you did....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kazama said:


> Welcome to bb.com this forum has gone down hill over the years not even a BB forum anymore more of a general forum for people to log on when their bored and talk sh1t...
> 
> There are only a handful of people on here in good condition compared to the amount of people who actually post on here.
> 
> ...


Your wish is my command... :thumbup1:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Milky said:


> Your wish is my command... :thumbup1:


Ha pmsl


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> i need to confess. I am not a bag of whey


I can confirm this having met Wheyman at the Universe last year.

He is in fact a bag of Creatine.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Kazama said:


> Welcome to bb.com this forum has gone down hill over the years not even a BB forum anymore more of a general forum for people to log on when their bored and talk sh1t...
> 
> There are only a handful of people on here in good condition compared to the amount of people who actually post on here.
> 
> ...


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Kazama said:


> Welcome to bb.com this forum has gone down hill over the years not even a BB forum anymore more of a general forum for people to log on when their bored and talk sh1t...
> 
> There are only a handful of people on here in good condition compared to the amount of people who actually post on here.
> 
> ...


I admit im out of shape but lying about it:cursing:


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Annnnd hes gone dammit he never even had time to read my post:crying:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> View attachment 107903


Is it sad that this bugs me to no end because it should be you're


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

OrganicSteel said:


> Is it sad that this bugs me to no end because it should be you're


Bugs me too mate actually! :laugh:

I didn't make the pic you know!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

It was Mac trolling?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

lets find the fat bastard and burn him.......

ps i don't even know him just going with the mob.. :blush:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

:whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

XMS said:


> i think the one that involves Rats, dipdopdabs (or whatever her name be) rat, a make believe girl friend, awsome outfits whilst holding a hammer, flrting and abuse and one hell of a dickhead
> 
> my fav


It's DIPDABS


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Was it really mac?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> It's DIPDABS


Oi Dopnips, keep your wig on :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Milky said:


> Oi Dopnips, keep your wig on :lol:


whats the crack with this macuk? why was he banned originally?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Oi Dopnips, keep your wig on :lol:


Don't start milkster lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RascaL18 said:


> whats the crack with this macuk? why was he banned originally?


For being a tool, then we gave him the benefit of the boubt and he proved what an absolute tool he was and was banned again.

Unfortunatly now as MODs we have made a joint decision that NO ONE gets another chance again because of him so he has kinda fu*ked it up for everyone really.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

This is the tool that was advising some lad that he MUST cut at 3000cals ED regardless of height, weight, age, being a fat fvcker or in shape, then used the photo to justify his claims and kept banging on about his clients like he trained people. What a pr1ck.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Is macuk the guy who had this training protocol that was superior to anyone taking aas?

What a muppet


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

My only memory of the cnut is that he once had a concerning a$$ bleed


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Is macuk the guy who had this training protocol that was superior to anyone taking aas?
> 
> What a muppet


:laugh:

He was banging in grams of gear and still looked like a bag of sh1t!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

asc said:


> Someone please post a link to the gymgym one???


Here you go. I think it was Pscarb who also changed the thread title to: Thread of the year - Bouncers and security guards GYMGYM bullsh*tting found out

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178637-thread-year-bouncers-security-guards-gymgym-bullsh-tting-found-out.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Here you go. I think it was Pscarb who also changed the thread title to: Thread of the year - Bouncers and security guards GYMGYM bullsh*tting found out
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178637-thread-year-bouncers-security-guards-gymgym-bullsh-tting-found-out.html
> 
> Enjoy!!


It was TT mate, nasty little git :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> It was TT mate, nasty little git :lol:


I remember when it happened, I had tears of laughter streaming from my eyes, I've actually just re-read most of it again. Such a funny thread an what a tool!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> I remember when it happened, I had tears of laughter streaming from my eyes, I've actually just re-read most of it again. Such a funny thread an what a tool!!


The best thing is he still mails now and again demanding he come back and TT be removed as a MOD for banning him when it was actually DTLV who took the scalp :lol:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> The best thing is he still mails now and again demanding he come back and TT be removed as a MOD for banning him when it was actually DTLV who took the scalp :lol:


Hahaha, brilliant. I think the bloke must have serious issues. Why anyone would want to come back to a place where they were so spectacularly outed as a bullsh!tter is beyond me!


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Here you go. I think it was Pscarb who also changed the thread title to: Thread of the year - Bouncers and security guards GYMGYM bullsh*tting found out
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/178637-thread-year-bouncers-security-guards-gymgym-bullsh-tting-found-out.html
> 
> Enjoy!!


Without reading the 38 pages what made that the thread of the year lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> thats the actual guy
> 
> wasnt hard to find
> 
> apprently a before pic


Massive quads on him


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Basically someone asked a question about working doors and security guarding. Gymgym piped up with apparent knowledge of working in the close protection industry after someone else mentioned it giving the impression he knew all about it by using comments such as "believe me, this is how it is" etc, I called him on it and it turned out he'd just read about it on the internet. He talked about being a doorman and then someone else called him on that as they knew someone gymgym had worked with and it turned out that he went and hid when it kicked off. Then someone else found all his pictures on a gay man whore website offering services to anybody that was willing to pay. Then gymgym offered anyone that was willing to accept, a fight in a dungeon, but then later pulled out because he wasn't sure if he could fight a friendly due to that fact the he is trained to kill and might accidentally kill someone (those were his words and he seemed genuinely concerned that he might kill someone in a friendly fight). Loads of p!sstaking then ensued including people accepting the offer, TinyTom even offered up his gym, which is fitted with MMA matts, for a venue and then feeling the pressure gymgym then started being racist, presumably in an attempt to get the thread locked. After that TinyTom refused to lock the thread and then admitted that gymgym always cries bullying every time he receives some banter after gobbing off. Some gymgym then, in an attempt to save face asked the thread to be changed to The Legend That Is GYMGYM, But TinyTom changed it to Thread of the year - Bouncers and security guards GYMGYM bullsh*tting found out. Honestly it is well worth the read.


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Lmfao that sounds like some crazy ****

I think when my mrs is working this Saturday night il carry on from page 2 haha

What an utter ****


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Gota be pretty sad to keep making accounts on a forum you are banned from.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mac messaged me in fb, apparently it wasn't him he asked me what was going on and why he had received a message about it..


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

got people pretending to be in sick shape and people pretending to be in sh1t shape on this forum (shreddedmate) need to employ some troll detectives and ban these ****s!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> FTR l only believe the avi's of the people l have met in real life, it just saves any eliment of doubt.


Oi ****o.... You've not met me!?!?? What you saying like???? :confused1:

:lol:



Mish said:


> The avi is a guy called Josef Rakich. He's from New Zealand claims natty and has a cult like following similar to the unmentionable who now does his training in the big gym in the sky.


ICK! Do. Not. Want.....



RascaL18 said:


> Its not actually him, the guy in kazama's photo is Artus shakur, search for him on facebook.


Just as bad tbh.... ewwww..... least his abs are symmetrical though, unlike the skinned rat above lol


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

i can't be assed reading 13 pages, can someone give me the low down (hit the reply with quote button)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

musclekick said:


> i can't be assed reading 13 pages, can someone give me the low down (hit the reply with quote button)


it was ts23 all along.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Good point Zar! He ain't met me yet either....he keeps not making it(sometimes i haven't made it tbf) i think HE may be the fake! @Milky, we are calling you out:tongue:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mojo-jojo said:


> Lmfao that sounds like some crazy ****
> 
> I think when my mrs is working this Saturday night il carry on from page 2 haha
> 
> What an utter ****


Definitely worth a read, I've just done it which is why is up past my bedtime. Sooooooo funny :clap:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Kazama said:


> Welcome to bb.com this forum has gone down hill over the years not even a BB forum anymore more of a general forum for people to log on when their bored and talk sh1t...
> 
> There are only a handful of people on here in good condition compared to the amount of people who actually post on here.
> 
> ...


What a strange thing to complain about after being at roll.

I wonder if he'd have carried on without being called out. Sad.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> What a strange thing to complain about after being at roll.
> 
> I wonder if he'd have carried on without being called out. Sad.


course he would! he was getting carried away with his imaginary 'training partner' who remembers him being 6% in his avi.... people like that get me so angry i could crush a grape!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Zara-Leoni:3836842 said:


> Oi ****o.... You've not met me!?!?? What you saying like???? :confused1:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


I have my own little stash of pics and videos of you and @Ser purely for research purposes there fore l have no doubt what so ever you are genuine and l apologise.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I stole those vids from fb:lol:

(jk, for those with no sense of humour incase you missed it lol)


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Cant beat a good outing, my most favourite thread recentlys been no traps :lol:


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

You say people who have fake pics have no lives but look at all of you going on like this.. If you had a life it wouldn't bother you

Move on


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

The fella was a complete tool , thought you could only have one I'd as the mods would know if people were using multiple id's.

All he ever did in my view was cause rows.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are the people who have multiple ids using the same i/p addy, couldn't this be checked on registration.

Or is that all a bit too security obsessive?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Its not actually him, the guy in kazama's photo is Artus shakur, search for him on facebook.


 2pac's brother


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

anthony900220 said:


> You say people who have fake pics have no lives but look at all of you going on like this.. If you had a life it wouldn't bother you
> 
> Move on


I don't think anyone is actually bothered by it. But it is funny to read the same way it's interesting to read threads about training.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Are the people who have multiple ids using the same i/p addy, couldn't this be checked on registration.
> 
> Or is that all a bit too security obsessive?


There are ways round it mate unfortunatly.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Kazama is banned so won't be commenting anytime soon lol.

Okay, that is me in my avi and I am a Siamese twin! I just happen to be dressed in a tuxedo and a wedding dress.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

F.M.J said:


> Kazama is banned so won't be commenting anytime soon lol.
> 
> Okay, that is me in my avi and I am a Siamese twin! I just happen to be dressed in a tuxedo and a wedding dress.


If I had a Siamese twin, having one like that would be very useful:whistling:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

So it was


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Very sad but these kind of cnuts are everywhere.
> 
> Had a lad in school insist he had lord of the rings 4 on dvd at home.
> 
> He was a cnut


when I was a kid my mate insisted on his family's life that he had a petrol go-kart in his shed, it ****ed us off for years until one day we kicked the door in. nothing but a chest freezer the lying little ****!!


----------

